# Twinstar s series, what intensity?



## Nick Norman (2 Dec 2018)

What intensity do people with Twinstar s series have them at? full power or less? also over what size tank?

I know the intensity of light you can have is affected by many factors, I am just curious to know what other people do.

I have been running a Twinstar 600s on a 80cm x 40cm x 45cm high tank with co2, increasing the intensity by 10% every two weeks. started at 60% now at 80%.

Thanks


----------



## Siege (2 Dec 2018)

Assuming you are heavily planted carry on as you are and work up to 100%. 
8 hour lighting period including 1/2 hour ramp up/down.


----------



## Daveslaney (2 Dec 2018)

Same as above.


----------



## newscaper (3 Dec 2018)

Nick Norman said:


> What intensity do people with Twinstar s series have them at? full power or less? also over what size tank?
> 
> I know the intensity of light you can have is affected by many factors, I am just curious to know what other people do.
> 
> ...



Not related to the topic as such but am curious how you mount the light? 

I have a tank the same size and have been toying with the idea of the 600sp pendant and hanging it from the ceiling. Sadly the wife has different ideas though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (3 Dec 2018)

Mine is the 600s with the legs attached so no option but to mount on the tank rim.
The way the SP hangs makes it very unstable when hung on wires.
Best option is the SA version with the adjustable legs. You can either mount it on the tank rim using the legs or pull the legs out completely and hang it with a third party hanging kit.


----------



## aquacoen (3 Dec 2018)

My Twinstar 600SP is running this scheme:
0% 09:30
70% 10:00-16:00
5% 16:30-20:00
It's about 14cm above the waterline of my aquarium.(60x30x36cm)
I don't want massive plant growth. 70% at it's highest works perfect for me.



Daveslaney said:


> The way the SP hangs makes it very unstable when hung on wires.


I have the wire going up to my ceiling. No problems at all with stability.


----------



## Daveslaney (3 Dec 2018)

aquacoen said:


> I have the wire going up to my ceiling. No problems at all with stability.


Nice one. I was just going on the posts by others who have bought the SP version and had trouble with stability issues when hanging.
How is the light overspill from the unit when hung? I was thinking of getting a EA hanging frame and trying to remove the legs from mine to hang it like that. I was just concerned because the tank is right next to the sofa and the missus will kick off if the lights in her eyes when she watches the soaps


----------



## aquacoen (3 Dec 2018)

I understand your concern  I also have my aquarium next to my couch, the light overspill is ok for me but maybe that's because I run it on 70% max...
With the 'wire' going up to my ceiling I meant the power cable. In this way the unit itself is more stable because the power cable is going up. When the powercable has to go down to a wall outlet it pushes the light unit in one direction.


----------



## Daveslaney (3 Dec 2018)

Thanks. May look into building some kind of shade to house the unit in in the new year and hang it that way.
Lights look so much better when suspended IMHO.
Would like a ADA rgb for that reason, but can't justify the cost ATM.


----------



## Nick Norman (3 Dec 2018)

newscaper said:


> Not related to the topic as such but am curious how you mount the light?


I have the SA and removed the leg and replaced with a triangle of acrylic with 4mm pins into the holes where the legs go. I have hung it from the ceiling. Overall I am really happy with the light, the tank seams evenly lit with not too much over spill.

Also makes the tank much easier to clean when hung.

I have increased the light to 90% an will see how that goes, my tank is quite deep and I want to grow a carpet of Monte Carlo.



.


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Dec 2018)

That looks great, Nice job.


----------



## Ricardo Romão (14 Dec 2018)

Nick Norman said:


> What intensity do people with Twinstar s series have them at? full power or less? also over what size tank?
> 
> I know the intensity of light you can have is affected by many factors, I am just curious to know what other people do.
> 
> ...




Dear Nick,

Please use it in full power in your tank.

All the best,
Ricardo


----------



## Sick1166 (17 Dec 2018)

some great info that helped me thanks


----------



## Sick1166 (17 Dec 2018)

Im running a 600e  25 % on low tech aquaria  with great results.
going to co2 in a few weeks and bump up to 100%


----------

